# Hi Guys



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi All,

I've just registered and I'm looking forward to being educated.

I'm sorry to admit that it's taken me nearly fifty years to appreciate good coffee and I've been mainly a tea drinker all my life (please don't judge me  )

I'll be looking for a setup for a novice in the near future, so, hopefully I'll get some good advice.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome









Better late than never! And you have lots of exciting things to look forward to


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, plenty of sound information available. Lots of reading for you on past post's to give you pointers on what to consider / think about.

I suggest you place some "restraint" straps on your credit card OR lock it away.

Many members love to help you spend your money All in a good cause:good:


----------



## dolcefarniente (Mar 5, 2019)

I love the honesty!


----------

